# Child Support



## anon111111111 (Aug 18, 2013)

How do you feel about a travelin kid askin another travelin kid for child support?


----------



## Tude (Aug 18, 2013)

anon111111111 said:


> How do you feel about a travelin kid askin another travelin kid for child support?



You mean mother/father of child asking the other parent for support? And traveling with child?


----------



## eske silver (Aug 19, 2013)

Woah. 
It depends!!

Can the payer even afford it?
Is the payee Actually going to spent it on the child? - Or spend it on scummy shit like booze and scag. 

Is this a vindictive move by the caretaker or a plea for help toward an AWOL parent. 

Was the birth a joint decision? 
Were both parents For it or not?

How old is the child?
If older than 1 year, why has the guardian waited so long?


----------



## Tude (Aug 19, 2013)

I like you karl!!

And yeah this has sooooooo many flags flying around it, if it is indeed a real request.


----------



## eske silver (Aug 19, 2013)

Tude said:


> I like you karl!!



Hah Thanks!



Tude said:


> And yeah this has sooooooo many flags flying around it, if it is indeed a real request.



Seriously. I Never go into this section for exactly this reason. Im not even sure if this was what I was expecting to see or not. 


For an ambiguous response to the OP:

Money begets only drama and resentment.
Traveling kids are generally broke addicts. 
The child deserves to have a parent-rivalry-free life. 


Surely as the guardian, (Im assuming youre the mother) you must have some idea that receiving child support means staying contact. If you go about it the wrong way, you'll just have an angry, resentful person glaring at you, once a month, for the next 18 years approx. 

Why don't you try to talk to the father in a civil manner and setting. Possibly with a completely neutral party present. 
If they aren't into it, you probably should just move on, enjoy your new life, and find a way to support yourself and child in a self sufficient manner. Maybe being a traveling kid shouldn't be your gig anymore. 

If it were me:
•If they were/ are a asshole/ abusive, 
I prolly shouldn't have had their child, but whats done is done, and Congrats to me! 
Fuck em though, Why not. But its only worth it if they can pay. If they cant, they risk going to crippling debt and even arrest. 
If they were physically abusive... Would I Reeeaaaally want to stir the pot again... ?!
• If it was rape, fucking YES you should. 
• If they were/ are a nice person, I'd try to come to a more civil solution. If they couldn't pay, would I really want to the vindictive bitch that sent them to jail?
• If I tricked them/ didn't tell them till it was too late/ etc.... 
I have a kid now. So maybe I should start acting like an adult. 


Like I said... It really depends. 

If you're the father... 
Chances are she bailed on the kid. So yea. Sue her ass and get her to at least take financial responsibility for not being able to get her crusty ass to a free abortion appt at planned parenthood. 
Or she went insane during/ after being pregs. In which case, it doesn't sound like it would be worth the effort. She prolly can't even take care of herself, let alone finding $600+/ month...

Fuck, Im rambling now...
Whatever. 

Im studying to be an on/off campus counselor for grades 4-16 and a social worker. This kind of stuff sucks me in...

Good luck!


----------



## schmutz (Aug 21, 2013)

I never asked for support...it was worth it to me to have my kids with me and have their dad gone.


----------



## eske silver (Oct 19, 2013)

Sooo... No follow up?

I think the verdict is then, it depends on the person and the situation.

lol


----------

